# A humbling tip



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Went to pick up a guy today, there was a woman with a couple bags waiting. Driving her along, she was clearly unfamiliar with the rideshare process.

Asked me if the guy who ordered it had already paid, etc. I told her that he was paying for the ride but if she wanted to give a cash tip that was completely up to her. She said she really appreciated the ride and tipped me $4 right then and there.

We continue on, small talk, etc. "Have you ever eaten at those food carts there?" I asked. She said yes, good burritos, she is hungry, do I want a burrito? She's buying! I'm hungry too, so what the heck, why not. Leave the app running, park and grab some burritos. 

Sitting across from her I can now see some details that were not obvious in the car. Clothes are overly worn, hair hasn't been washed in a while, teeth needed serious dental work.

She cuts her burrito in half, going to save half of it for a friend who is living in his car.

I asked what does she do for work, she is unemployed at the moment. But she is excited, she gets to move into an 8x10 this weekend! It dawns on me that she is homeless. Here I am, eating food that was bought for me by someone who has even less than I do. Getting tipped by someone who doesn't even have a place to live. Very humbling.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Having eaten that food, you should pay it forward.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

What was the name of that chain of burrito carts in PDX in the late 90’s early 2000’s? They didn’t serve meat though


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> Having eaten that food, you should pay it forward.


Agree !


----------

